# Shtypi dhe politika > Tema e shtypit të ditës >  Autostrada Durrës-Kukës mbaron ne qershor 2009

## ganoid

Rruga Durrës-Kukës, komisioni i ekonomisë përligj harresën qeveritare

Heqja e taksës së përkohshme me destinacion, e kërkuar nga BE-ja dhe e sugjeruar nga FMN-ja, është justifikuar me vendosjen e dy taksave të tjera, por këtë radhë të përhershme dhe kombëtare 





Eltion Hoxha  /  Data (11-12-2003)


Komisioni parlamentar i ekonomisë dhe financave ka miratuar ditën e djeshme  në diskutimet mbi paketën fiskale 2004  heqjen e taksës së përkohshme me destinacion për financimin e ndërtimit të rrugës Durrës-Kukës-Morinë. Heqja e kësaj takse është kërkuar nga Bashkimi Europian duke qenë se, sipas tyre, binte ndesh me kushtet e marrëveshjes të lidhur nga Shqipëria me Organizatën Botërore të Tregtisë dhe me kushtet që duhet të plotësojë Shqipëria për të lidhur marrëveshjen e tregtisë së lirë me BE-në, negociatat e së cilës kanë filluar para ca kohësh. Ndërkohë, qeveria shqiptare ka menduar si zgjidhjen më të mirë transferimin e kësaj takse në dy taksa të tjera, për të zëvendësuar plotësisht të ardhurat e munguara nga heqja e taksës me destinacion. Kështu, dy taksat e reja do të jenë (më saktë, rritje e taksave ekzistuese) rritja e taksës së regjistrimit për automjetet e të gjitha kategorive me një efekt pozitiv financiar prej 1.45 miliard lekësh dhe rritja e akcizës së naftës nga 50 në 65 për qind me një efekt pozitiv financiar prej 1.85 miliard lekësh. Por heqja e kësaj takse nuk është pritur aspak mirë nga komuniteti i biznesit, opinioni publik dhe analistë të ndryshëm. 
Mënyra e financimit të rrugës Durrës-Kukës si zë i veçantë nga buxheti i shtetit është zgjedhur e tillë për të qenë sa më e qëndrueshme nga vendimmarrjet politike të kabineteve qeveritare, që ndryshojnë shpesh, thotë Gjergj Buxhuku, analist ekonomie dhe drejtor i Institutit Shqiptar të Politikave Antidumping. Sipas Buxhukut, ajo taksë u caktua e posaçme për të siguruar paprekshmërinë e financimit të kësaj rruge, të cilësuar si shumë e rëndësishme për të gjithë faktorët e jetës politike-ekonomike-sociale shqiptare. 
Po kështu, kryetari i Këshillit të Agrobiznesit Shqiptar (KASH) Agim Rrapaj është shprehur për Biznesin se ne jemi kundër çdo veprimi për heqjen e kësaj takse. Për sa i përket rëndësisë së ndërtimit të kësaj rruge, Rrapaj ka sqaruar se realizimi i saj do të ketë efekt shumë të madh si në Shqipëri, ashtu edhe në rajon. 
Sipas Edmond Spahos, ekonomist dhe funksionar i Partisë Demokratike, arsyeja e heqjes së taksës së rrugës Durrës-Kukës është vetëm një pretekst për të mbuluar keqpërdorimet e kësaj takse. Vitin e kaluar ajo ka shërbyer për financimin e deficitit buxhetor, është shprehur Spaho për Biznesin. Kjo e fundit është pranuar dje nga zv.ministrja e Financave Adriana Berberi me justifikimin se një gjë e tillë është thjesht proceduriale dhe është bërë për të ulur koston e borxhit të brendshëm (duke marrë më pak borxh). Ajo siguroi median dhe të pranishmit se paratë e mbledhura deri tani nga taksa me destinacion janë të disponueshme në çdo moment për Ministrinë e Transporteve, kurdo që ajo të fillojë tenderimet dhe të ketë nevojë për ato para.

Debati në komision
Heqja e taksës është kundërshtuar në komisionin e ekonomisë nga deputetët e opozitës, anëtarë të këtij komisioni. Nënkryetari demokrat i komisionit Ridvan Bode e ka quajtur transformimin e taksës me destinacion në dy taksa kombëtare të sistemit fiskal si një justifikim për të përligjur vendosjen e taksave të reja me qëllim mbledhjen e sa më shumë të ardhurave për mbushjen e buxhetit. Një gjë e tillë është kundërshtuar nga deputetët e Partisë Socialiste. Ne këtu po heqim 3.3 miliardë lekë në vit taksa (efekti i taksës së vjetër) dhe po shtojmë vetëm 1.45 miliard lekë në vit (efekti i rritjes së taksës së rregjistrimit), d.m.th. ne po e ulim barrën fiskale, tha Mezan Malaj, duke harruar rritjen e akcizës së naftës me një efekt vjetor prej 1.85 miliard lekësh. Ndërkohë, Bode ka reaguar duke thënë se këto ndryshime do të reflektojnë një rritje të çmimit të naftës, e cila do të shkojë në kurriz të konsumatorit. Mos mendoni se tregu i naftës do ti reflektojë të dyja ndryshimet, tha Bode. Nuk ka për tu ndier fare heqja e taksës fikse prej 3 lekësh për litër, por vetëm rritja e akcizës së naftës që do të reflektohet me rritje të çmimit. Kjo është ekonomia e tregut në Shqipëri, ka përfunduar ai. Reagimi i bashkëdebatuesit të tij Malaj ishte: Ne kemi shtet. Do ta kontrollojmë tregun.
Robert Çeku nga ana e tij ka thënë se buxheti i shtetit nuk e përballon dot ndërtimin e kësaj rruge shumë të rëndësishme, por edhe shumë të shtrenjtë. Kredi me terma të butë nuk marrim dot pasi e kemi kaluar kufirin dhe sipas meje duhet të kërkojmë kredi me terma tregtarë, në mënyrë që ajo të mbarojë sa më shpejt,- ka përfunduar Çeku.

Taksat e vjetra
-Mbitaksa për importet e taksueshme në masën 1 për qind, me një efekt vjetor prej rreth 2 miliardë lekësh.
-Taksa mbi konsumin e karburantit në masën 3 lekë për litër të karburanteve të importuara dhe të prodhuara në vend, me një efekt vjetor prej rreth 1.3 miliardë lekësh.
-Taksa vjetore mbi tatimpaguesit e TVSH-së, me efekt vjetor prej rreth 250 milionë lekësh. 

Ndryshimet
Taksa e rregjistrimit 
Autovetura 4+1 7 mijë lekë 
Mjete mbi 4+1 15 mijë lekë 
Akciza
Nafta nga 50 në 65 për qind



Durrës - Kukës, 8 miliardë lekë për ndërtimin e segmentit të parë
Punimet në segmentin e parë Milot-Rrëshen, i gjatë 26 kilometra, kanë nisur në fund të muajit nëntor dhe kilometrin e parë të tij po e ndërtojnë forcat e xhenios 


Në fund të muajit nëntor ka nisur nga punimet segmenti i parë i rrugës Durrës-Kukës-Morinë. Segmenti i parë Milot-Rrëshen është i gjatë 26 kilometra dhe për ndërtimin e tij do të shpenzohen 8 miliardë lekë. Buxheti i shtetit për vitin 2004 ka parashikuar që për ndërtimin e këtij segmenti të vihet një fond prej 3 miliardë lekësh. Ndërtimin e kilometrit të parë të kësaj rruge e kanë marrë përsipër focat e xhenios.
Studimi i fizibilitetit dhe vlerësimi i ambientit të rrugës Durrës-Kukës-Morinë është financuar nga Banka Botërore dhe është miratuar nga organet kompetente të qeverisë, përfshirë këtu Këshillin Kombëtar të Rrugëve. Kilometrin e parë të kësaj rruge kanë nisur ta ndërtojnë dje forcat e xhenios, më pas akoma nuk dihet se cila do të jetë kompania që do të marrë përsipër ndërtimin e saj. Sipas ministrit Poçi, punimet për përfundimin e plotë të këtij segmenti do të zgjasin rreth 2 vjet gjysmë.

Projekti 
Rruga e re do të ndërtohet paralelisht me hekurudhën Milot-Rrëshen, deri në Rubik dhe më pas do të vazhdojë në krahun ku sot është rruga ekzistuese Rubik-Rrëshen. Lidhja me superstradën Fushë-Krujë Lezhë do të realizohet nëpërmjet një kryqëzimi modern me mbi dhe nënkalime, për një lëvizje normale të automjeteve. Në fazën e parë gjerësia e afaltit do të jetë 9.5 metra, për tu zgjeruar më vonë në 20 metra.

Veprat e artit
Ndërtimi i rrugës parashikon njëkohësisht edhe ndërtimin e disa veprave të artit në këtë segment rrugor, të tillë si Vijadukti i Milotit me gjatësi 330 metra dhe kosto 390 milionë lekë. Ura e Skurajt me gjatësi 120 metra linearë dhe kosto totale 220 milionë lekë. Gjithashtu, në projekt parashikohet ndërtimi i 52 urave të vogla dhe të mesme, 25 mijë metër kub mur pritës dhe mbjatës, rreth 6.5 kilometra mbrojtje nga lumenjtë etj.

Veprat e artit
· Vijadukti i Milotit me gjatësi 330 metra dhe kosto 390 milionë lekë
· Ura e Skurajt me gjatësi 120 metra linear dhe kosto totale 220 milionë lekë
· Ndërtimi i 52 urave të vogla dhe të mesme
· Ndërtimi i 25 mijë metër kub mur pritës dhe mbajtës dhe rreth 6.5 kilometra mbrojtje nga lumenjtë etj.

----------


## dodoni

Qeveria shqiptare thotë se ka disa kompani të huaja që kanë kërkuar të ndërtojnë pjesë të kësaj rruge me koncesion.
Mendoj që nëse mund të bihet dakord në lidhje me numrin e viteve dhe paratë që do t'u kërkojnë shfrytëzuesve të kësaj rruge si dhe kualitetin e rrugës, do t'ishte shumë me interes për të gjithë shqiptarët sepse sikur edhe të gjithë jemi dëshmitar për përfitimin e patriot-turizmit dhe kjo rrugë do t'i shtoj edhe më shumë përfitimet nga kjo si dhe nga fakti tjetër që shumica e shqiptarëve të veriut dhe poashtu të Dardanisë e Maqedonisë janë duke e shfrytëzuar këtë rrugë poashtu në rrugëtimet e tyre për në dhe nga përëndimi në atdhe, dhe edhe nga kjo përfitojnë dhe janë duke përfituar gjithë shqiptarët. 
Në të njëjtën kohë fondet e parashikuara për këtë rrugë nga qeveria mund të përdoren për segmente tjera rrugore. 

Përshëndetje

----------


## dodoni

Poçi: Do të punohet me Bankën Botërore për sigurimin sa më parë të kredisë prej 20 milionë $

Durrës-Kukës, qeveria në 2004 do të hartojë skemën e financimeve


B.Beqiri

Infrastruktura 

Rruga Durrës-Kukës mbetet në pritje të financimeve edhe në 2004. Qeveria shqiptare gjatë këtij viti do të hartojë një skemë për financimin e kësaj rruge nga burime të ndryshme. Do të punojmë për përcaktimin e një skeme financimi, e cila do të kombinojë tërë mundësitë e paraqitura për ndërtimin e plotë të rrugës, -është shprehur dje ministri i Transporteve dhe Telekomunikacioneve, Spartak Poçi, në analizën vjetore të këtij institucioni. Sipas ministrit, në vijim të përpjekjeve për tërheqjen e donatorëve dhe financimeve për ndërtimin e rrugës Durrës-Kukës-Morinë, do të punohet me Bankën Botërore për sigurimin sa më parë të kredisë prej 20 milionë dollarë. Banka Botërore që prej disa muajsh ka deklaruar se është e gatshme që të financojë një pjesë të rrugës Durrës-Kukës, por më parë duhej që të përfundonte studimi i fizibilitetit dhe të zgjidhej varianti më i përshtatshëm dhe më ekonomik. Sipas Poçit, hapi i parë që do të ndjekë qeveria shqiptare është sigurimi i financimit të një pjesë të kësaj rruge nga Banka Botërore, duke qenë kështu edhe kontributi i parë i huaj për këtë objekt. Përveç alternativës së investimeve publike, do të nxisim dhe do të shqyrtojmë mundësitë për ndërtimin e rrugës Durrës-Kukës-Morinë edhe me koncesion, -është shprehur kreu i Transporteve. Sipas tij, kjo është një alternativë tjetër, tepër e rëndësishme për financimin e kësaj rrruge, e cila do të lidhë Shqipërinë me Kosovën dhe më tej. Ndërkohë që ministri Poçi ka deklaruar se prioritet gjatë këtij viti do të jetë edhe ndërtimi i segmentit rrugor Rogozhinë-Elbasan dhe Elbasan Librazhd. Këto dy segmente kompletojnë rikonstruksionin e plotë të asaj pjese të rëndësishme të gjurmës së Korridorit të Tetë, që lidh portin e Durrësit me Maqedoninë, -shprehet Poçi. Ndërkohë që brenda muajit gusht 2004 pritet që të përfundojë edhe aksi rrugor Lezhë-Shkodër me një fond prej 2 miliardë lekësh. Poçi sqaron më tej se në vijim të objektivave të qeverisë për të zhvilluar edhe veriun e vendit dhe infrastrukturën në zonat ndërkufitare. Por, prioritet për vitin 2004 do të jetë edhe rikonstruksioni i rrugëve turistike, brenda sezonit të verës do të përfundojnë punimet në aksin rrugor Orikum-Dhërmi. Por, ministri i Transporteve deklaron se përveç rrugëve në ndërtim dhe rikonstruksion, këtë vit do të nisë edhe ndërtimi i rrugëve të reja. Në vitin 2004 do të fillojnë punimet në segmentet Lushnje-Fier, Tepelenë-Gjirokastër dhe Vorë-Fushë-Krujë, -deklaron Poçi. 




Urojmë që kjo rrugë të ndërtohet sa më shpejt. Poashtu urojmë edhe gjithë projektet të realizohen sa më shpejt e sa më shumë projekte të realizohen. Urojmë që edhe politika shqiptare të pastrohet nga elementët antikombëtar sa më parë, urojmë që shqiptarët ta bëjnë këtë sa më parë.

----------


## R2T

Punimet në segmentin e parë Milot-Rrëshen, i gjatë 26 kilometra, kanë nisur në fund të muajit nëntor dhe kilometrin e parë të tij po e ndërtojnë forcat e xhenios


Në fund të muajit nëntor ka nisur nga punimet segmenti i parë i rrugës Durrës-Kukës-Morinë. Segmenti i parë Milot-Rrëshen është i gjatë 26 kilometra dhe për ndërtimin e tij do të shpenzohen 8 miliardë lekë. Buxheti i shtetit për vitin 2004 ka parashikuar që për ndërtimin e këtij segmenti të vihet një fond prej 3 miliardë lekësh. Ndërtimin e kilometrit të parë të kësaj rruge e kanë marrë përsipër focat e xhenios.
Studimi i fizibilitetit dhe vlerësimi i ambientit të rrugës Durrës-Kukës-Morinë është financuar nga Banka Botërore dhe është miratuar nga organet kompetente të qeverisë, përfshirë këtu Këshillin Kombëtar të Rrugëve. Kilometrin e parë të kësaj rruge kanë nisur ta ndërtojnë forcat e xhenios, më pas akoma nuk dihet se cila do të jetë kompania, ose kompanitë që do të marrin përsipër ndërtimin e saj. Sipas ministrit Poçi, punimet për përfundimin e plotë të këtij segmenti do të zgjasin rreth 2 vjet gjysmë.


Projekti
Rruga e re do të ndërtohet paralelisht me hekurudhën Milot-Rrëshen, deri në Rubik dhe më pas do të vazhdojë në krahun ku sot është rruga ekzistuese Rubik-Rrëshen. Lidhja me superstradën Fushë-Krujë Lezhë do të realizohet nëpërmjet një kryqëzimi modern me mbi dhe nënkalime, për një lëvizje normale të automjeteve. Në fazën e parë gjerësia e afaltit do të jetë 9.5 metra, për tu zgjeruar më vonë në 20 metra.

Veprat e artit
· Vijadukti i Milotit me gjatësi 330 metra dhe kosto 390 milionë lekë
· Ura e Skurajt me gjatësi 120 metra linear dhe kosto totale 220 milionë lekë
· Ndërtimi i 52 urave të vogla dhe të mesme
· Ndërtimi i 25 mijë metër kub mur pritës dhe mbajtës dhe rreth 6.5 kilometra mbrojtje nga lumenjtë etj.

----------


## dodoni

Sot i dorëzohet kontrata për realizimin e projektit të autostradës Prishtinë-Durrës, kompanisë fituese të tenderit  Kosovë 

Sot në Prishtinë, do të bëhet dorëzimi i Kontratës për Projektin zbatues, të objektit të shumë pritur dhe gjithëkombëtar- Autostradës Prishtinë  Durrës.    


Kontratën për realizimin e këtij Projekti, Kompanisë që ka fituar tenderin, në mënyrë solemne do t ia dorëzojë Presidenti i Kosovës Dr Ibrahim Rugova.  


RTK 21/05/2004

----------


## dodoni

Presidenti Rugova tha se autostrada Prishtinë -Durrës është një projekt madhor nacional



Prishtinë, 21 maj - Presidenti i Kosovës Ibrahim Rugova, sot në një ceremoni solemne në Prishtinë ia dorëzoi kompanisë gjermane GBI kontratën për Projektin zbatues gjithëkombëtar të autostradës Prishtinë Durrës. Idenë për ndërtimin e rrugës Prishtinë-Durrës Presidenit Rugova e kishte dhënë para mëse një dekade, e cila tani pritet të bëhet realitet.
Presidenti Rugova, duke përshëndetur momentin e përurimit të pjesës së Kosovës të projektit të austradës Prishtinë-Durrës, tha se ky projekt është një ngjarje me rëndësi për Kosovën dhe për këtë pjesë të Evropës sepse do të fillojë realizimi i një arterjeje qendrore për Kosovën. 
Ndërtimi autostradës Prishtinë-Durrës do të ketë rëndësi nacionale e ndërkombëtare, tha Presidenti Rugova dhe shtoi se Kosova më në fund do të lidhet me detin Adriatik, siç ka qenë e lidhur gjithmonë. Kjo autostradë do të ketë rëndësi për integrimet ndërshqiptare, shtoi ai, duke shprehur bindjen që një ditë do të lidhet me rrugët e tjera, siç është autostrada që e përshkon detin Adriatik.
"Sot po përtrijmë rrugën antike shqiptaro-romake që e lidhte Kosovën me detin, me Gadishullin Ilirik, që për fat keq gjatë historisë iu ndërrua emri me Ballkan, emër ky që ka qenë tragjik për shumë popuj të kësaj pjese të Evropës", theksoi Presidenti Rugova.
Ndërkaq, duke folur për vetë rëndësinë e projektit, Presidenti theksoi se ky është një projekt madhor nacional për vendin tonë. Kjo tregon aftësinë dhe potencialin e Kosovës se e meriton njohjen sa më shpejt formale të pavarësisë për t'u integruar në BE në NATO dhe me miqësi me SHBA-të.
"Unë e kam dhënë këtë ide para sa vjetësh, por kjo ishte vetëm ringjallja e një ideje të vjetër të cilën sot po fillojmë ta bëjmë realitet, pra Kosova me projektet e veta dhe Shqipëria që ka filluar me projektet e saja", tha zoti Rugova duke shprehur bindjen se së shpejti do të vëhet guri i themelit në ndërtimin e autostradës dhe uroi firmën gjermane GBI që sa më shpejt ta bëjë këtë. Njëherit bëri thirrje për eliminimin e pengesave administrative e tjera që sot paraqiten si pengesë në projektet e ndryshme.
Ndërkaq, ministri i Transportit dhe Telekomunikacionit Zef Morina bëri të ditur se që nga sot do të fillojë zbatimi i projektit për autostradën Prishtinë- Durrës, përkatësisht Merdar - Morinë. Morina tha se ishte ideja e Presidentit të Republikës së Kosovës Ibrahim Rugova para një dekade për këtë projekt kolosal me rëndësi kombëtare për zhvillimin ekonomik dhe infrastrukturor të Kosovës dhe lidhjen e saj me Shqipërinë. Kjo ide, tha Morina, sot po bëhet realitet pas shumë takimeve me përfaqësuesit shtetërorë të Shqipërisë dhe pas konsultimeve me miqtë evropianë, u arrit pëlqimi për këtë projekt, që sot po bëhet publik. Ai tha se pas kryerjes së projektit ideor do të shpallet ekzekutimi i projektit që do të bëhet gjatë vitit të ardhshëm. 
Ministri Morina shprehu bindjen që Kosova gjatë kësaj dekade do të ketë autostradën e saj dhe autostradat e tjera me rëndësi kombëtare, që cilat do ta lidhin me Evropën, e të cilat, siç tha, do të shtrihen prej Albanikut e deri në Han të Elezit dhe prej Prishtine deri në Pejë e Prizren dhe do ta lidhin Kosovën me tërë rajonin dhe Evropën.
Edhe përfaqësuesi i firmës gjermane GBI shprehu kënaqësinë që kompania e tij ka fituar tenderin e këtij projekti dhe u zotua se do të punojë me përkushtim në realizimin e tij.

----------


## dodoni

Rreth 400 milionë euro do të kushtojë ndërtimi i autostradës Prishtinë -Durrës 

Prishtinë, 5 qershor - Rreth 400 milionë euro është vlera e ndërtimit të autostradës Prishtinë -Durrës me katër vija kalimi, u tha gjatë takimit të djshëm mes ministrit të Transportit dhe Post-Telekomunikacionit të Kosovës Zef Morina dhe homologut të tij nga Shqipëria Spartak Poçi. Ata gjithashtu diskutuan për zhvillimin e infrastrukturës në të të dy vendet, sidomos i autostradës e cila do të lidhë Kosovën me Shqipërinë. 
"Ky do të jetë një korridor të cilin ne duam ta certifikojmë si evropian, dhe se bashku me z. Morina në Luksemburg do ta fusim në dokumentin e progarmit të Rebis. Kemi biseduar për mundësinë e lidhjes përmes hekurudhave dhe për komitetin teknik që do të organizohet në Tiranë, i cili do t'i shqyrtojë të gjitha problemet që janë në fushën e transportit të të dy vendeve. 
Ministri Morina njoftoi rreth përgatitjeve që janë duke u bërë nga Vërmica në Merdar, projekt ky që do të fillojë të realizohet vitin e ardhshëm. 
Këto ditë ministrat Morina e Poçi do të qëndrojnë në Luksemburg për të certifikuar autostradën Prishtinë -Durrës në dokumentin evropian të programit Rebis.

----------


## honzik

............................

----------


## dodoni

Koncension i ndermjetem per ndertimin
Ministra e Transportit eshte duke studiuar per ndertimin e rruges se re Durres -Kukes nje forme te ndermjetme koncensionare. Sipas ciles fondet per ndertimin rruges do te sigurohen nga kompania qe do te ofroje ofertem me te mire dhe me pas shlyerja e tyre do te behet pjeserisht nepermjet taksave qe do te paguajne automjetet dhe me fonde te buxhetit. Burimet brenda Ministrise se Transportit dhe Telekomunikacionit shpjeguan se, kjo menyre mbetet me optimalja per ndertimin e rruges. Pasi menyra e financimit nepermjet kredive me kushte tregtare nuk lejohet nga institucionet financiare nderkombetare per shkak te synimeve qe ata kane ne frenimin e rritjes se metejshme te borxhit te jashtem. Nderkohe nga studimet paraprake qe kane bere disa kompani te vecanta ndertimi i rruges ne fjale nepermjet kocensionit klasik nuk mund te realizohet per shkak se trafiku i levizjes se automjeteve nuk i permbush kriteret per kete qellim.

----------


## dodoni

Rruga Durrës-Kukës nuk do të ndërtohet me kredi tregtare, por me koncesion

Tiranë, 9 korrik - Ministri i Transportit të Shqipërisë Spartak Poçi tha se rruga Durrës-Kukës nuk do të ndërtohet me kredi tregtare, por me koncesion. Ministri Poçi po ashtu ka bërë të ditur se deri më 30 korrik dy firma evropiane dhe një kuvajtiane do të paraqesin ofertën e tyre në Ministrinë e Transporteve për ndërtimin e segmenteve të këtij projekti me koncesion.

----------


## dodoni

Strabag kërkon ndërtimin me konçesion të pjesës Rrëshen-Kalimash. Nevojiten 250 milion euro për 3 vjet

Durrës-Kukës, gjermanët kërkojnë 48 km 


Shekulli

TIRANË - Një pjesë e konsiderueshme e rrugës Durrës  Kukës, i është kërkuar për ndërtim nga një kompani e huaj, gjatë ditës së djeshme, ministrit të Transporteve dhe Telekomunikacioneve. Kanë qenë përfaqësues të kompanisë gjermane Strabag international, të cilët, gjatë takimit të parë zyrtar në Shqipëri, i kanë bërë të ditur ministrit Spartak Poçi se janë të interesuar për ndërtimin me konçesion të segmentit rrugor Rrëshen-Kalimash, që ka një gjatësi prej 48 kilometra. Gjermanët e Strabag, në takimin ku merrnin pjesë edhe drejtoresha e Përgjithshme dhe përfaqësues të Infra Trans Projekt, i kanë dorëzuar ministrit Poçi kërkesën e tyre zyrtare, ku shprehin gatishmërinë e tyre për ndërtimin e segmentit të dytë dhe më të rëndësishmin e rrugës Durrës-Kukës, atw Rrëshen-Kalimash. Kërkesa i është dhënë ministrit nga Karl Muller, i cili është drejtori i kësaj kompanie. Ministri shqiptar i Transporteve, ka bërë të ditur pas bisedimeve me përfaqësues të Strabag se qëllimi i këtij takimi ishte shprehja e interesit nga ana e kompanisë gjermane, për të filluar sa më parë ndërtimin me konçesion të segmentit rrugor në fjalë. Përveç kësaj, Sparatak Poçi ka deklaruar se kjo kompani është e interesuar për të marrë pjesë direkte në zbatimin e projekteve të tjera të rëndësishme të infrastrukturës në Shqipëri. Burime pranë ministrit Poçi kanë bërë të ditur dje se nga ana e tij është dhënë garanci se kërkesat e paraqitura do të shihen me kujdes, dhe se ai shpreson që të arrihet një përfundim i kënaqshëm për të dyja palët. 
Rrëshen-Kalimash 
Segmenti, pjesë e rrugës Durrës  Kukës, ka një gjatësi prej rreth 48 kilometrash dhe për ndërtimin e tij do të përdoren 250 milion euro. Projektuesit e këtij segmeni rrugor kanë bërë të ditur se punimet për ndërtimin e pjesës prej afro 50 kilometrash, parashikohet që të zgjasin rreth tre vjet. Specialistët bëjnw të ditur se, ndërtimi i këtij segmenti rrugor do të shkurtojë ndjeshëm distancat mes lokaliteteve, krahasuar me rrugën aktuale. Përveç kësaj, ata kanë bërë të ditur se rruga e re do të ketë cilësi më të mirë të asfaltit dhe të pjerrësisë, gjë që do të lejojë një komunikim më të shpejtë dhe në kohë më të shkurtër. Në projektin e rrugës Durrës  Kukës parashikohet që të përdoren edhe tunele, për të shmangur majat e larta dhe kthesat e shumta të rrugës. 



24/08/2004

----------


## dodoni

Rugova: Rruga Durres-Prishtine na bashkon  
E Shtune, 11 Shtator 2004 
Presidenti i Kosoves, ibrahim Rugova dhe ministrat Poci e Majko vizituan dje ecurine e punimeve ne segmentin e rruges se re Durres-Kukes, Milot-Rreshen: "Ndertimi i ketij aksi rrugor realizon endrren e vjeter te te gjithe shqiptareve". Sipas afatit fillestar punimet duhet te perfundonin me 30 qershor te ketij viti 

Segmenti i pare, Milot-Rreshen ne te cilin kane filluar punimet per ndertimin e autostrades se re, Durres -Kukes eshte vizituar dje nga Presidenti i Kosoves, ibrahim Rugova, i cili eshte shoqeruar nga Ministri i Transporteve dhe Telekomunikacioneve, Spartak Poci dhe Ministri i Mbrojtjes, Pandeli Majko. Gjate kesaj vizite, Presidenti Rugova u shpreh per mediat 

se "ndertimi i ketij aksi rrugor realizon endrren e vjeter te te gjithe shqiptareve per te pasur nje ure lidhje se bashku, si dhe drejt integrimit europian". Ndertimi i linjes se re Durres-Kukes, pervecse rritjes se levizjes se mallrave dhe te njerezve ndermjet Shqiperisse dhe Kosoves dhe anasjelltas shihet si nje bashkim faktik i dy aneve te njejtit komb. Mirepo deri tani per ndertimin e kesaj vepre vetem sa eshte hartuar studimi i fisibilitetit dhe ende nuk jane gjetur investitoret per ndertimin e saj. Ministria e Transportit dhe Telekomunikacionit me ane te burimeve zyrtare te saj ka pohuar se, eshte duke gjetur menyra per dhenien me koncension te disa segmenteve qe kane kosto te larte dhe qe jane te veshtira per t'u ndertuar. Po keshtu te njejtat burime njoftojne se, disa kompani gjermane dhe italiane kane shprehur interes per ndertimin e kesaj linje te re rrugore, por nuk kane rene dakord per te gjitha modalitetet. Nga ana tjeter ndertimi me ane te koncensionit eshte je forme investimi qe zgjat dhe se perdoruesit e rruges duhet te paguajne me pas takse te posacme. Ne segmentin e pare Milot-Rreshen punimet kane filluar qysh vitin e kaluar dhe po realizohen nga brigada e Xhenjos. Sipas afatit fillestar punimet duhet te perfundonin me 30 qershor te ketij viti, por ato nuk kane rritur te mbarojne ne kohe. Drejtoria e Pergjithshme e Rrugeve ka miratuar kohe shtese, ne te cilen punimet ishin parashikuar te perfunonin ne fund te gushtit 

B.H.

----------


## dodoni

Përfaqësuesit e kompanisë gjermane kërkojnë që të shmangin doganat e Morinit e Vermicës 

Autostrada Durrës-KukësPrishtinë, pa doganë në mes

Përfaqësuesit e kompanisë gjermane kërkojnë që të shmangin doganat e Morinit e Vermicës 

Bashkim Shala

KUKËS - Drejtuesit e kompanisë projektuese gjermane BPI Consult GmbH që kanë fituar tenderin për projektin e autostradës Merdare-Prishtinë-Morin (Vermicë), si dhe përfaqësuesit e kompanisë projektuese shqiptare INFRATRANSPROJECTqë po realizojnë projektet e dy segmenteve të rrugës së re Durrës-Kukës-Morin, kanë zhvilluar dje një takim pune në Vermicë. Përfaqësues të kompanisë shqiptare thanë për gazetën  Shekulli-n se takimi i iniciuar nga drejtuesit e kompanisë gjermane kishte si qëllim pikë-takimin e rrugës së re Durrës-Kukës-Prishtinë. Sipas këtyre përfaqësuesve, koncepti i projektuesve gjermanë për projektin e rrugës Prishtinë-Vermicë (Morin) është për një rrugë krejtësisht të re në pjesën e Kosovës dhe pikë takimi i rrugës me Shqipërinë të mos jetë ai ekzistues, pa doganë në mes, ku të perjashtohen dogana e Morinit dhe e Vermicës. Propozimi i projektuesve gjermanë ishte që autostrada të mos bashkohet në pikën doganore Morin-Vermicë, por pika e bashkimit të jetë një rrugë krejtësisht e re dhe pa pengesa doganore,- thanë perfaqësuesit e kompanisë shqiptare. Projektuesit e kompanisë gjermane kanë bërë të ditur se janë ende në fazën e projekt-idesë ku po studiohen tre variante të ndërtimit të rrugës Prishtinë- Vermicë (Morin) 80 kilometër e gjatë. Njëherazi ato kanë deklaruar se është e sigurtë që autostrada Prishtinë-Morin do të jetë një rrugë krejtësisht e re, ku rruga aktuale do të ekzistojë edhe pas ndërtimit të autostradës. Sipas projekt-idesë, autostrada Prishtinë-Morin do të jetë me 6 korsi, rreth 24 metra asfalt, me trafik të ndarë në mes, ku në të dy krahët do të ketë korsi emergjence. Ndërsa përfaqësuesit e INFRATRANSPROJECT thanë se autostrada Durrës-Kukës-Morin do të jetë me katër korsi, dy vajtje dhe dy ardhje, e ngjashme me autostradën Tiranë-Durrës. Nga Morini deri në Kalimash do të ndiqen gjurmët e rrugës ekzistuese, ndërkohë që nga tuneli i Kalimashit deri në Rrëshen rruga do të ndërtohet krejtësisht në gjurmë të reja. Ndërsa segmenti Rrëshen-Rubik do të ndjekë gjurmën e rrugës ekzistuese, për të kaluar në rrugën e re Rubik-Milot e cila do të bashkohet me rrugën Tiranë-Shkodër, në afërsi të Milotit,- thanë projektuesit shqiptarë. Arsyet kryesore, sipas projektuesve shqiptarë, që i kanë detyruar të ndjekin gjurmët e rrugës së vjetër, janë problemet e shpronësimeve në Shqipëri, që kërkojnë kohë dhe kanë një kosto të lartë. Kompania projektuese gjermane BPI Consult GmbH, një ndër më të njohura në botë në fushën e projektimeve, në maj të këtij viti u shpall fituese e tenderit për dizenjimin e projektit zbatues të autostradës Merdar-Morin, me një vlerë prej 2.8 milionë euro. Zbatimi i këtij projekti parashikohet të kushtojë rreth 644 milion Euro. Ndërkaq, qeveria e Shqipërisë ka përcaktuar kompanitë projektuese që do të hartojnë projektin e segmentit rrugor Kalimash-Morin, pjesë e segmentit Durrës-Kukës. Studiot projektuese  INFRATRANSPROJECT dhe SDC, janë fituese të tenderit për projektin e zbatimit të segmentit rrugor Kukës-Morin dhe Kalimash-Kukës. Shteti shqiptar do të financojë 800 mijë dollarë. Këto dy projekte parashikohet të përfundojnë në fund të këtij viti, ndërsa pritet gjetja e donatorëve për financimin e këtyre dy segmenteve. 



10/10/2004

Mariglen mendoj se do të ishte më mirë që titulli t'i ndryshohej në Rruga Durrës-Prishtinë apo Merdare sepse në fakt rruga do të ndërtohet deri atje e jo vetëm deri në Kukës. 

Shumë mirë që nuk do të ketë kufij në mes sepse nuk na duhen kufijtë që ndajnë shqiptarë, ne do të ribashkohemi dhe nuk na duhen kurrfarë kufijsh në mes nesh.

----------


## RTP

*Banka Botërore do të investojë ndërtimin e pjesën e autostradës Durrës - Prishtinë*

Tiranë, 5 janar - Banka Botërore do të investojë në ndërtimin e rrugës Milot - Morinë e Kukësit, pjesë shumë e rendësishme e autostradës Durrës - Prishtinë. Qeveria e Shqipërisë tha se përgjigja e Bankës Botërore u bë ndaj kërkesës së Kryeministrit Sali Berisha javën e shkuar. Në emër të Bankës Botërore u përgjigj Orsalia Kazancapulos, koordinatore rajonale për Evropën Juglindore dhe Azinë qendrore, e cila ka thënë se Banka Botërore do të avancojë përgatitjen e projektit të transportit për segmentin Milot - Morinë, të planifikuar fillimisht për fillimin e vitit 2007 në strategjinë e ndihmës ndaj Shqipërisë

----------


## Kumrija

> ............................


Udha e shumepritun Durres - Prishtine edhe pak e do te bahet realitet. Kesaj radhe punen e nisi e po e sose Qeveria e Shqipnise. Kosova, nderkaq, ndonese me probleme te ndryshme te natyres politike, nuk mund te arsyetohet per neglizhencen e saj. Pushteti i LDK-s[, i rehatuem ne kolltuk me dhjeta vjet, nuk ka ba asgja per aorten e zemres shqiptare. (Me falni, problemet e veta materiale te gjithe funksionaret i kane zgjidhe).
Shqipnia, megjithate, ka nise me deshmue se di me ba shtet, pervec shqiptareve jashte kufijve politike te Shqipnise se sotme, te cilet jane ne fazen e qerimit te hesapeve mes vetes dhe ne fazen e ndjekjes se inteligjencies. Ne politike ketu po qesin krye ganget. Dhe, kane me u dashte edhe shume vjet qe te pastrohen gjanat.

----------


## fisniku-student

*Autostrada : Durres - Prishtinë do i lidh edhe me shumë se kurr keto dy vende,sidomos ne ekonomin e tyre...*

----------


## BvizioN

*Gjatësia 60.85km (5.65 km tunel)
Tipi 4 korsi (2 në secilin drejtim)
Shpejtësia 100km\orë
Përfundimi Qershor 2009 
Urat 35 në total 4.5km të rrugës do të jenë në urë 
100 m gjerësi
Ndërtuar për binarë të një gjatësie prej 40m
Rruga 2 korsi për secilin drejtim, plus karrexhata
3.75 m gjerësi korsie
2 m gjerësi korsie emergjence* 

**************************************************  ************

Gjate muajt Gusht, kur isha me pushime ne Shqiperi, me beri shume pershtypje puna e bere gjate 7 muajve te fundit (kur te kem kohe do postoj dhe ca fotografi).Makinerite e ardhura nga Suedia (me sa kuptova) teper moderne dhe po behej pune shume intensive, sidomos nga zona e Repsit dhe e Fanit.

*Nje koncept se si do duket autostrata pas ndertimit.*

http://www.mpptt.gov.al/images/calimash_image.jpg

----------


## DYDRINAS

*Drita qe pritet nga tuneli Shqiperi-Kosove
*



Kukes - Rreth 10 kilometra larg Kukesit, qytetit ne verilindje te Shqiperise, kompania "Bechtel-Enka" qe po punon per ndertimin e nje pjese te autostrades Morin-Kukes- Durres ka ngritur “qytezen” e saj.

Ne te njejtin vend, rreth 35 vjet me pare, u ngrit dhe kantieri i Ndermarrjes Rruga-Ura te Elbasanit, qe ndertonte rrugen e re per te lidhur qytetin e Kukesit te ri me pjesen tjeter te vendit, rrjedhoje e ndertimit te hidrocentralit te Fierzes. Ne ate kohe thuajse te gjitha proceset kryheshin me kazme e lopate, ndersa shkembinjte therrmoheshin me dinamit. Me shume se tre vjet vazhdoi ndertimi i ketij segmenti rrugor, vetem rreth 30 kilometra. Tani pas 35 vjetesh gjithcka ka ndryshuar ne kete vend, sistemi, teknika qe sherbeu atehere…

***

Keto kujtime te vijne vetiu, kur mendon se afati i perfundimit te punimeve per gjithe ndertimin e kesaj autostrade, e cilesuar si nje nga investimet e shekullit ne Shqiperi, eshte vetem 4 vjet. Te hysh ne “qytezen” e kompanise amerikano-turke “Bechtel-Enka”, qe po punon per ndertimin e segmentit Kalimash-Rreshen, nuk eshte e lehte. Rregulli e disiplina eshte “A-ja” e punes ne kete kompani, e njohur per fronte pune edhe ne vende te tjera te botes. "Ketu cdokush hyn, pasi pajiset me nje dokument dhe shoqerohet nga punonjesi i firmes", - thote per ATSH-ne, Ismet Kola, perkthyes ne kete kompani. Ne nje mjedis te vecante te qytezes jane te radhitura mjetet e renda, automjetet e llojeve te ndryshme, te gjitha ne funksion te punimeve, qe ato te mos nderpriten per asnje cast, as naten, as diten. "Ketu puna nuk nderpritet asnjehere, punohet me dy turne, cdo turn nga 12 ore", - sqaron Kola.

***

Ndertimi i tunelit te Kalimashit, qe kalon ne malin e Qafe Kumbulles, nder me te gjatet ne rajon sipas projektit, perben nje nga pjeset me te rendesishme te ketij segmenti te autostrades. Drejtori i punimeve, Chris Dixon, jep disa te dhena per punimet e deritanishme ne kete tunel, qe nisen ne shkurt te ketij viti. Ai thote se ritmet vijojne sipas parashikimeve. Per hapjen e tunelit vazhdohet ne dy drejtime nga ana e Kalimashit e nga ana e Thirres. Nga secili drejtim hapen dy tunele, qe ne perfundim do te bashkohen duke krijuar dy tunele te medha, me gjatesi prej 5.5 kilometrash, ku secili do te sherbeje per nje drejtim te levizjes se automjeteve. "Deri tani nga ana e Kalimashit eshte kryer germim, faza e plote e tunelit, ne nje gjatesi prej 473 metra, ndersa te tuneli tjeter, nje gjatesi prej 449 metra. Ndersa ne zonen e Thirres, te njeri tunel, procesi i germimit ne faze te plote ka perfunduar ne nje gjatesi prej 268 metrash, ndersa te tjetri pjeserisht ne nje gjatesi prej 220 metrash", -detajon Dikson. Ai sqarimin e konkretizon edhe me paraqitje grafike. “Deri tani gjatesia e tunelit ka arritur ne rreth 1.2 kilometra”, - sakteson ai. Sipas drejtuesit te punimeve, aktualisht perparohet me 1.5 meter ne dite, gje qe kryhet permes dy shperthimeve ne dite per cdo tunel.

***

Jane keto vetem disa te dhena qe tregojne per permasat e punes qe po kryhen per ndertimin e kesaj autostrade, qe sic thote Xhemajli, nje prej punonjesve turq me te cilin udhetojme ne drejtim te Kukesit, eshte nje sipermarrje e jashtezakonshme. Xhemajli ka kater muaj ne Shqiperi dhe punon si laborant teknik. Eshte nga Stambolli. Ka vetem nje muaj ne sektorin e Kalimashit, pasi 3 muaj ka punuar ne sektorin e Thirres. "Kuksianet jane te dashur e punetore. Por ndertimi i kesaj rruge do t'i beje edhe me punetore", - shprehet ai. Biseda kalon edhe te segmentet e tjera te kesaj autostrade, ku punet duhen pershpejtuar. Kjo per faktin se reshjet jo vetem pengojne punen, por edhe levizjen e mjeteve dhe udhetareve. Por asnjeri nuk ankohet. Mjafton qe rruga te ndertohet sa me shpejt.

Gjiganti me 2 400 punonjes

Projekti gjigant i autostrades qe lidh vendin tone me Kosoven po perballohet nga 1 600 punonjes shqiptare dhe 800 te huaj. Iva Zagar, qe punon si zedhenese e kesaj kompanie, thote se kompania ka mundesuar punesimin e nje numri te madh punonjesish vendas. "Zbatimi i projektit ka si perparesi punesimin e vendasve, gje qe do te ndikoje ne forcimin e aftesise profesionale te fuqise punetore lokale dhe rritjen ekonomike te banoreve te zones. Kjo do t'i sherbeje fuqise punetore vendore per perdorimin e teknologjise ne projekte te tjera", - vijon zedhenesja e kompanise. Sipas saj, mbi 90 per qind e nenkontraktoreve te projektit jane me sipermarrje shqiptare. “Kompania gjithnje i perzgjedh punonjesit, sipas nje kriteri rigoroz, ne bashkepunim me pushtetin vendor”, - tregon Zagar, duke shtuar: "Ne kete aspekt shihet origjina e vendit te punonjesit dhe sa eshte paga per te njejtin vend pune, po ashtu edhe legjislacioni i vendit ku punohet per pagat. Gjithsesi, edhe pse kemi kerkesa per punesim, paga e punonjesve tane eshte me e madhe sesa mesatarja per te njejtin vend pune".

Mes punetoreve qe ndertojne tunelin

Drejtuesit e kompanise pranojne te shohim punimet, qe po kryhen ne tunelin e Kalimishit, nje nga veprat me te veshtira, por jo te bisedojme me punetoret. Sipas tyre, ata jane ne pune dhe biseda me ta gjate ketij procesi eshte e rrezikshme. Puna ne kete segment rrugor nuk eshte pa probleme. Vecanerisht ne tunel. Ndersa levizim ne hapesiren e madhe te tunelit, rralle-tek ndonje prej punetoreve na hedh syte. Secili vijon punen e tij. Pjesa e tunelit, tashme e ndertuar me nje gjatesi prej afro gjysme kilometri, eshte krejtesisht e ndricuar. Por, brenda tij te gjithe mbajne mbi koke kasketat mbrojtese. Me punetoret eshte veshtire te bisedosh, madje edhe kur mbarojne punen. Ndonjeri edhe pranon te flase per punen qe ben, me kushtin qe mos t'i permendet emri. "Nuk mund te them se nuk jam i kenaqur me pagen. Paga me e ulet e nje punonjesi te thjeshte ketu eshte 30 mije leke ne muaj”, - thote njeri prej tyre. Ndoshta kjo eshte arsyeja qe kerkesat per te punuar ne kete kompani jane te vazhdueshme nga vendasit. "Por, ama, ketu puna eshte pune, nuk ka pushime apo verdallosje ne orar te punes, sic ndodh te ne", - shton nje tjeter.

Nje mesim per sigurimin teknik

Edhe vizitoret e tunelit i nenshtrohen nje lloj trajnimi per sigurimin teknik. Personi qe kryen kete eshte strikt. Kjo fillon qe nga levizja e mjetit nga qyteza deri ne tunel, ku nuk lejohet qarkullimi me me shume se 40 kilometra ne ore. Mesojme se deri tani jane botuar nga kompania 230 tema te pergjithshme per probleme te ndryshme te sigurimit teknik, te cilat u vihen ne dispozicion cdo te punesuari rishtas. Synimi, eliminimi i cdo lloj aksidenti, "ndonese te tille edhe ka pasur, por pa ndonje pasoje", - sic thote drejtori i punimeve ne tunel, Chris Dixon.

Nje proces tejet i veshtire

Ndertimi i tunelit te Kalimashit, me nje gjatesi prej 5.5 kilometrash secili, eshte nder proceset me te veshtira teknike, qe po realizohen gjate ndertimit te autostrades Morin-Kukes-Durres. Kjo duket dhe gjate vizites ne tunel, e ndricuar gjate 24 oreve, ku punojne dhjetera punetore. Asnje punetor ne frontin e punes nuk hedh syte nga vizitoret apo drejtuesit e punimeve. Na u kujtua paralajmerimi: “Biseda ne tunel eshte e rrezikshme edhe per vete punetorin".

Ndertimi i tunelit eshte vetem nje segment ku punon kompania "Bechtel Enka”. “Kjo kompani punon ne nje gjatesi prej 60.8 kilometrash te autostrades Morin-Kukes-Durres", - te sqaron zedhenesja. Disa tregues ne menyre te permbledhur te punes se kryer deri tani nga kjo kompani jane mbi 2.3 milione ore pune, mbi 6.5 milione meter kub germime, prej te cilave mbi 2.2 milione meter kub jane perdorur per mbushje, si dhe jane hedhur afro 28 mije meter kub beton arme. Per kete qellim po perdoren edhe 1 200 mjete pune.

Te dhenat teknike

Segmenti i gjate prej 60.8 kilometrash, ku po punon Bechtel-Enka, eshte ndare ne 3 pjese: Rreshen-Reps - me gjatesi 19.5 kilometra, Reps-Thirre - 26.5 kilometra dhe Thirre-Kalimash - 14.8 kilometra. Gjeresia e rruges qe po ndertohet eshte 26 metra, ndersa shpejtesia e levizjes se mjeteve parashikohet te jete 80-100 kilometra ne ore. Duke qene se ky segment eshte ne nje terren mjaft te thyer malor, projekti parashikon dhe ndertimin e 27 urave, gjithsej, me nje gjatesi te pergjithshme 4 kilometra. Urat po ngrihen me traversa 40-metershe, me peshe secila, 165 tone.

Marre nga  : Gazeta Koha Jone

----------


## BvizioN

*Dy fotografi qe paracesin progresin ne ndertimin e tunelit te Kalimashit.*

PS: Fotot jane shkeputur nga nje artikull ne internet, nga muaj i kaluar dhe mendoj se duhet te jene marre nga fundi i Tetorit ose fillimi i Nentorit.

----------


## offspring

kjo atustrad i duhet popullit shqiptar por kostoja e ndertimit te kesaj autostrade ka vajt sa per 3 autostrada durres-kukes-morin.ne ne shqipri kemi 8 vjet qe paguajm taksen e kesaj rrige dhe der tani sja kena pa hajrin.ishalla po ja shofim shpejt

----------

